# My wife



## artoledo (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is a shoot i did for my wife last night. C&C is appreciated.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice man..  I wish the reflection on the floor didnt get cut off though.  It should get cut off at the end of the border.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 8, 2010)

I like it too.  I agree about the reflection though - you need some bigger plexiglass, lol.

Other than the plexiglass thing, I think it's fine.


----------



## artoledo (Aug 8, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> I like it too.  I agree about the reflection though - you need some bigger plexiglass, lol.
> 
> Other than the plexiglass thing, I think it's fine.



She was actually on a chair. Next time I will try the plexiglass.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 8, 2010)

artoledo said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I like it too.  I agree about the reflection though - you need some bigger plexiglass, lol.
> ...



Ah - I see it now.  If you have a large enough piece of plexiglass (or can get one), try putting that on top of some black material.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 8, 2010)

if she was on a chair then I would show the chair a little or completely delete the reflection.  I just thought it was weird the reflection stopped in the middle of the frame.


----------



## artoledo (Aug 9, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> if she was on a chair then I would show the chair a little or completely delete the reflection. I just thought it was weird the reflection stopped in the middle of the frame.


 

I tried deleting the reflection and it doesnt look too good. :meh:


----------

